# Mine's R34 GTR by Super Street



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Just because it looks good,


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

the boot is a bit dirty...

awesome pics, once again i say thank you jeroen!


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

whao!!!!!! pure sex!

but I'm suprised that the MINE's car do without the rear bracings in the trunk!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

The ultimate street drive machine!
Love there way :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics!! Thanks!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pictures, I haven't seen the fuel system in the boot before.

Think this is the same car that was in front of mine in the workshop on Sunday. Maybe not, but it has exactly the same interior.

No nonsense and fast, just what I like


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> Nice pictures, I haven't seen the fuel system in the boot before.
> 
> Think this is the same car that was in front of mine in the workshop on Sunday. Maybe not, but it has exactly the same interior.
> 
> No nonsense and fast, just what I like


This car is in the USA for the Redline Time Attack series. It is also for sale there and it will not come back to Japan.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> This car is in the USA for the Redline Time Attack series. It is also for sale there and it will not come back to Japan.


Thanx...
link plz.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> This car is in the USA for the Redline Time Attack series. It is also for sale there and it will not come back to Japan.


Must be their other clone


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

its forsale? what is the website and how much?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

bazooqa said:


> Thanx...
> link plz.


Click the photo for high detail


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Good to see some close up pics........but have to point out that there intake manifold looks like a Nismo one........except with a Mines plaque on it!

None the less......one of my favourite 34's!

Well done for those fresh pics.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nick...it is the car next to yours in the pic. Nikura san said it was the car that run the Super Street TA challenge. They are rebuilding the engine


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Nick...it is the car next to yours in the pic. Nikura san said it was the car that run the Super Street TA challenge. They are rebuilding the engine


So they did send it back to Japan?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> So they did send it back to Japan?


Yup - As Nick and Dino said - it's sat at Mines right now.

Niikura-san seemed a bit bemused that the US journos called has car 'magic' - he said someone had even claimed it was a special short wheelbase model - he was not too happy.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> Yup - As Nick and Dino said - it's sat at Mines right now.
> 
> Niikura-san seemed a bit bemused that the US journos called has car 'magic' - he said someone had even claimed it was a special short wheelbase model - he was not too happy.


The post i made earlier with the advertisement was a old one.

It came originally from this site BESPOKE VENTURES

But they removed the advert and replaced it with another where they are selling the Top Secret cars.

So I guess the Mine's Skyline isn't for sale anymore?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Most American journalists don't know much about Skylines; it wouldn't be too far a stretch to assume that some people here are MUCH MORE KNOWLEDGEABLE about Skylines than Americans. Maybe the folks at SPORT COMPACT CAR know more than most...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Found some more pictures... Last time we were there it was on the jack that the white GTR in issue 73 of GT-R magazine is now.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

One of my favourites, it just looks so correct.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nope it not for sale :bawling:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> Found some more pictures... Last time we were there it was on the jack that the white GTR in issue 73 of GT-R magazine is now.


Could you share those pictures with us?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Could you share those pictures with us?


No problem, I'll post them up tomorrow. I put a couple in an old thread but I can't remember which one !


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Low fuel light's on...:chuckle:  :runaway:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Mine's Skyline....wow!!!! it's my prefer GT-R since I saw Best Motoring video comparation between Mine's and Amuse Supra


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

never realised that the mine's car ran such an uprated fuel system. thanks for the pics anyway.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Could you share those pictures with us?


Here you go:

















Takayanagi-san left, Niikura-san right


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

what's with the $2 watch in the dash... lol


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1742/pict0007yx5.jpg
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9729/pict0008qq4.jpg
> ...


Thanks for sharing Nick :runaway:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Ronin 09 said:


> what's with the $2 watch in the dash... lol


I guess to keep track of time :flame:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Interesting to see that they've kept the same air guide linking to the intercooler inlet hard pipe.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Interesting to see that they've kept the same air guide linking to the intercooler inlet hard pipe.


Obviously quite capable of doing the job.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Its not the same Tsukuba car that did a super lap. That car look different, but is what Dino took pics of.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

did the n1 have the mfd?


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

:bowdown1: x100000

I wanna ride!


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the article
Mines R34 GT-R - GT-R TECH : The Nissan GT-R Wiki



> Cars are staging and you look for the least intimidating ride to cut in front of. Stressing more than O.J. missing a brown leather glove, the last thing you need is a car on your bumper during your hot lap. Pulling up behind you is a stock-looking white coupe, an R34 Nissan GT-R. It's a stout platform, however compared to the rest of the beasts in your run group, the Nissan looks about as intimidating as Nicole Ritchie in a string bikini. No crazy body kit, full interior, quiet exhaust and a rock-steady idle. Your mind quickly calculates a stock RB26-power-to-Skyline-weight ratio and you register a small but confident smile. Today, you will spank a GT-R.
> 
> Qualifying begins and your run group slowly spills onto the track. You glance in the rearview mirror and notice the shrinking fascia of the once-menacing GT-R. Nearing the end of the first lap, you can't help the stifled grin growing in your helmet-you're approaching the media and spectator-packed front straight, and you're pulling on a Skyline.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mmm i lo0veee it . i see the fuel light is on on the dash lol a common thing in mine


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Holy thread revival Batman! 

My favourite 34 GTR!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

was just thinking the same thing^^^^^^^^


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have the front canards and Lap timer untis available for sale if anyone is interested, Also the extended height rear spoiler legs and tow eye hoop kits in red


----------

